# Contacts in Torrox



## andyrich (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi there,this is our first post on the expat forum,we have been visiting Torrox over a three year period and have finally made the decision that when our house has sold we will be coming to live there.We have met some expats on our visits but i am trying to get work in this area in order to sustain us and pay the bills.If anyone knows of any work going or available please get in touch via this forum,cheers,Andy.


----------

